# Sony Handycam problems in downloading



## Larvin (Feb 14, 2008)

Please help. I am having problems downloading off my Sony Handycamn DCR-HC24 video camera. I bought a firewire cable, then I updated the Picture package as advised in the forum. I still cannot download onto a cd or on a cd that will play on my dvd player.
I have nero 6 and norton antivirus. Does any of these cause problems. I have seen that Norton causes problems for some reason.

I am fed up of spending hours and hours on trying to solve this prblem. 2am I gave up this morning. I also tried before Christmas, it stresses me out too much I have an headache.

Please please help.


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

are you going straight to disc from the camera. or are you going onto the computer, then to the disc?
and ive had nothing but problems with nero. have you tried a different burner app?


----------



## Larvin (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello

I think you can only do it through Picture Package. I was going to buy Roxio to see if that would work and delte my nero incase that was the problem but I understand that Norton does not like Roxio.

I bought the firewire cable so you are supposed to go straight from your video camera to your blank dvd in your drive but I cannot even do that.


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

when you attempt to download from the cam, do you get an error message?


----------



## Larvin (Feb 14, 2008)

I could not uninstall picture package anymore so I had to do a system restor back to last month before I had installed picture package.

I have just plugged in my firewire to my laptop then my video camera and copied through windows movie maker. I finaly copied it but you can only copy it to cd. You can see it again via the cd on the laptop but not on my dvd player.

I have just tried Nero, got all the way through started to let me copy on a blank dvd but half way through stopped saying Burn Process failed.

I am further on that the other night. So I am not going to load that picture package anymore that came with it. I think I will buy Roxio Easy Cd and DVD creator 9 as someone reccomended it at work.
I can still copy dvd to dvd but just struggle with my video camera

What do you think? 

Kind regards


----------



## Raised Grain (Feb 27, 2006)

I have a Sony HC20 and have Roxio Easy Media Creator 8 using the firewire cable. I have captured many, many hours of video onto my HD and then using REMC edited the videos and made countless DVDs. I use Taiyo Yuden DVD-R disks exclusively since they hardly ever give me a coaster compared to three or four other manufacturers I've used. Matter of Fact I've copied all of the previous DVDs to TY for their excellant quality. I do not have Norton installed due to the numerous problems it created for me not only with REMC but with other software also.


----------

